# Looks like "DSTemp.net" around here...



## intangbl (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow really looks like the DS has taken over around here.

Kinda rough on us GBA people.... I don't really understand the DS attraction, I do not own one & most likely never will, it's too big & clunky.

I like my portable games to fit in my pocket.



It's fine by me if other folks like em, I just wish we could keep some perspective. I don't think the DS will be around all that long it's not a big enough departure from GBA to justify lugging the ugly thing around.



Just my opinion.  NOT trying to start a big deal.


----------



## legendofphil (Dec 20, 2005)

My DS fits in my pocket and its barely bigger than an original GBA.
I've not used my GBA or the GBA side of my DS in ages, which is a shame.
GBA might be the best handheld ever (IMO), but the DS is catching up quickly.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Dec 20, 2005)

Yup indeed, fits in my pocket nicely too. Better than my PSP, wich is a shame, cus I could really use it as an MP3 player. Also, look around, there aren't many GBA games to be released soon or late, it's kind of... Well I wouldn't call it dead, but it's close to. While the DS is just warming up, seeing all these new movies (Tales of Tempest rocks!!) really make me happy for owning a DS.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 20, 2005)

I couldn't be happier with my DS right now.


----------



## Costello (Dec 20, 2005)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Dec 20 2005 said:


> My DS fits in my pocket and its barely bigger than an original GBA.
> I've not used my GBA or the GBA side of my DS in ages, which is a shame.
> GBA might be the best handheld ever (IMO), but the DS is catching up quickly.


same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



with all the Mario Kart madness these days...

(btw I got a DS but I play only 1 game with it: MARIO KART! hehe.)


----------



## djgarf (Dec 20, 2005)

it's a sad fact but the gba is dying slowly now and things will move onto newer systems

we will always be gbatemp though


----------



## Puck The Joker (Dec 20, 2005)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Dec 20 2005 said:


> it's a sad fact but the gba is dying slowly now



Yeah, and I think I heard somewhere that early next year, Nintendo is going to stop producing GBA games, but I can't remember where I heard it.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 20, 2005)

LoL look at all these people on this topic! Well the DS does not fit in my pocket, my PSP did not fit in my pocket, the only one to fit in my pocket was my micro. But the DS has been so booming with great games I actually have not played my Micro more than 15 minutes since it was purchased on the release date. Also yes the SP does fit in my pocket, just not comfortably but then maybe it's cause I don't have much space left in my pants? Bottom line is that the GBA is dead, shit FFIV came out and I haven't played it yet because I have been busy with AC, when I get bored of AC I will go to Mario Kart, I havent EVEN taken my Mario Kart online yet!, then by that time Metroid will be out and more and more games, I LOVE FFIV, but I am too busy with the DS, Oh then there is bust-a-move DS, that too, seriously just swamped with games to play on the DS. R.I.P. GBA, you will be revived I promise, you were great, you hold some kick ass portable ports, give me some space, I promise I will be back. I love you.....


----------



## Zaraf (Dec 20, 2005)

QUOTE(intangbl @ Dec 20 2005 said:


> Wow really looks like the DS has taken over around here.
> 
> Kinda rough on us GBA people.... I don't really understand the DS attraction, I do not own one & most likely never will, it's too big & clunky.
> 
> ...



I think it's the PSP you're thinking of that not going to be around all that long.  The DS has started a new spin on games, and developers love it (just like the Revolution).  I personally don't find it to be too "big and clunky", and it feels fine.  However, Nintendo IS planning on releasing a new slimmer and more compact version of the DS (DS SP?) early next year, so you might feel like picking that one up.


----------



## djgarf (Dec 20, 2005)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ Dec 20 2005 said:


> Also yes the SP does fit in my pocket, just not comfortably but then maybe it's cause I don't have much space left in my pants?



you been drinking too much again lol

it is a shame that the gba is dying because it's been such a great ride but all good things must come to a end sometime
just look on the ds as a new exciting beginning


----------



## Harsky (Dec 20, 2005)

This topic reminded me of the time I had to use my original GBA to flash some games to the flash cart since my sister was using the SP version. And the only thing I can think of was, "WTF? I ACTUALLY PLAYED THIS?" It felt bulky than I remembered and since I lost the lights that I attachted to the GBA, it was darker than I remember. Then again, I was a very happy kid in those times with a copy of Tactics Ogre and a 130 in 1 GBA bootleg game.


----------



## Luse (Dec 20, 2005)

What are we supposed to do become a shrine to the GBA? 

Die out slowly with the GBA?

Become one of those boards about a dead system?

I don't think so, at the heart of this board are a bunch of handheld lovers, hell most of the staff have a GBA DS and a PSP, we move with the times...

We will always be GBAtemp, but we will also keep up to date, there isn't much of anything coming to the GBA, so when you see a new release that's quality praise it as these are the end days of the GBA...


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeh. Well... Um... Wow...

But... Er...

Ok Luse definetely said exactly what need to be said! Go listen to the man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If GBA is dying... There's not much we can do about it. We post all the latest releases still, (And always will). But we can't do much more than that.

If the members want to talk about NDS more, then so be it; it's their forum. Get with the times!

We all have to move on, and the NDS is where we're headed.


----------



## 754boy (Dec 20, 2005)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ Dec 20 2005 said:


> LoL look at all these people on this topic! Well the DS does not fit in my pocket, my PSP did not fit in my pocket, the only one to fit in my pocket was my micro.



You must have really small pockets


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 20, 2005)

Where do I have room for all that stuff? Here is a picture of me on the beach with no place to put my DS!






and a pic of me around the house with yet still no place to put my DS






I keep my Micro tucked in my Cheeks


----------



## Rather Dashing (Dec 20, 2005)

I for one welcome our new DS overloads.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 21, 2005)

If you have anything to say in the GBA threads then go ahead and say it. Start a thread. You see my point? Not much is happening in the GBA camp atm. It's not that people are ignoring the GBA, it's just that nothing is happening for "us GBA people" to discuss.

As for the release schedule, I know it depends which country you're in but a board like this operates internationally so everything coming up for release in my country has already been discussed on it's earlier relase dates in other countries. So the games release threads are going to be pretty dead, even though I'm still doing the dog-waiting-for-the-mailman thing at the letterbox waiting for Warioware Twisted in Febuary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The GBA's been going for about 5 years now (ish?). Developers who already have the system have done pretty much everything they want to do by now, and are moving on to newer hardware. Also, new developers are looking at the market as it stands now and are attracted by the extra twinky capabilities of the DS especially the touchscreen input, not to mention the small price difference between the two systems (which, although I don't have it yet is what made me decide to get a DS rather than a Micro).

So yes, the DS is taking over. But we all knew this would happen anyway, regardless of Nintendo's "not a successor to the GBA" statements.



QUOTE(WeaponX @ Dec 20 2005 said:


> I keep my Micro tucked in my Cheeks


TOO MUCH INFORMATION FOR MY FRAGILE LITTLE MIND!!!! *curls up in a ball in the corner*


----------



## Kyoji (Dec 21, 2005)

We pretty mcuh follow Nintendo's lead 'round these parts. So if the next GB ever comes out, I would expect disucssion to turn toward that. 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Where you lead, I will follow
> Anywhere, that you tell me to
> If you need, you need me to be with you
> I will follow where you lead


----------



## Lily (Dec 21, 2005)

Aww Kyoji, now I need to go and watch some Gilmore Girls.


----------



## lastdual (Dec 21, 2005)

Yeah, the DS is just where all the best releases are right now, but there are still a few to look forward to on the GBA:

Drill Dozer
Scurge Hive
Metal Slug 1 (if it ever happens)
Alien Hominid (ditto)
Final Fantasy 5-6
Juka
Pirate Battle
Racing Gears 2

(hehe, seems to be dominated by orbital media stuff...)

I'd still love to see Shantae Advance, but the chances look pretty nonexistant.


----------



## intangbl (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow really looks like the DS has taken over around here.

Kinda rough on us GBA people.... I don't really understand the DS attraction, I do not own one & most likely never will, it's too big & clunky.

I like my portable games to fit in my pocket.



It's fine by me if other folks like em, I just wish we could keep some perspective. I don't think the DS will be around all that long it's not a big enough departure from GBA to justify lugging the ugly thing around.



Just my opinion.  NOT trying to start a big deal.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 21, 2005)

QUOTE(lastdual @ Dec 21 2005 said:


> Metal Slug 1 (if it ever happens)
> Alien Hominid (ditto)


Maybe we will see Alien Homind after all; play.com are taking pre-orders


----------



## Puck The Joker (Dec 21, 2005)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Dec 21 2005 said:


> QUOTE(lastdual @ Dec 21 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Metal Slug 1 (if it ever happens)
> ...



Unfortunately, pre-orders don't mean shit. I remember a time that EBGames was taking pre-orders on both FFXI & FFXII a year before FFXI was released. They kept the pre-orders open and just kept changing the release date for about 6 months before they dropped the FFXII pre-orders.


----------



## intangbl (Dec 24, 2005)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ Dec 20 2005 said:


> Where do I have room for all that stuff? Here is a picture of me on the beach with no place to put my DS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's funny as all hell WeaponX !!

Thank you I really needed a good laugh right now. I can see that you have the same Ahem problem finding room for the DS hahaha.

I had no idea Tom = WeaponX  !!!!


----------



## unusername (Dec 24, 2005)

i miss my ds SNIF...


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 24, 2005)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Dec 22 2005 said:


> Aww Kyoji, now I need to go and watch some Gilmore Girls.


Speaking of that, I wanna learn how to play the ending theme on guitar - it's a nice little tune.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 24, 2005)

I wanna play the Gilmore girl from Bad Santa on my uh guitar.... her end has a nice little tune.


----------

